# trunk 3rd brake light?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Do you think if i put LED bulbs in the 3rd brake light it show a bunch o little dots when i t shines, or will it just be brighter? I know it won't be a .......... type light like if it was the 3rd brake light off a spoiler or something. I decided to go the no spoiler route since with the money i saved by not buying a GTR or Bow style (last one according to erebuni) and the price of getting the spoiler painted, i could pay off a lot of the price of the HID or Katzkin leather kit.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Depending on how close you mount the led's to the lense. The closer to the lense the better chance of you seeing the led's and not the glow.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

check ebay for a cheap spoiler primed... like 100 bucks, then get a 12oz spray can of your clearcoat and basecoat from paintscratch for about 45 bucks, then mount it yourself or find someone that's honest to do it for you. A guy quoted me about 30-35 dollars to mount a factory spoiler. The dealership would charge you for 2 hours work at 65 bucks (or so) an hour. Just gotta shop around, then it becomes fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a spoiler with LEDs on it, I plan on just shaving that stupid little light on the trunk.


----------

